# Crush makes you feel Crap



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Is it normal feeling that when you have a crush on someone you become more self loathing. I like a guy and there was a chance he might find out and I went into a panic attack and just felt horrible. I felt like he would just be offended that I like him and think "AS IF she could have me" not that i even think I have a remote chance of being with him I just still cant help but to have a crush on him. I told one of my friends and Im so worried he will find out somehow, now when I see him I start shaking cuz i think what if he already knows. I feel stupid for having a crush, I feel like Im in high school but im 25. What do adults do in this situation?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know what to do ether. I finally have a man my own age hitting on me. He's successful, wears a suit and tie to work and has his own home and a boat... just an all around greatest guy I've come across in a very long time... and stupid me is running the other way. I've forgotten how to flirt, and how to have fun. Its been so many years that I've had these dam walls built around me. It is depressing. 

If I was 25 again, it would be easier for me, It used to not be a problem for me to catch a man. At 43, I feel I am washed up. You never grow out of crushes..... Go get him girl!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

If a guy is hitting on you then you're not washed up. 

For the OP - does the guy have a gf? If not then you SHOULD let him know you have the hots for him.


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm 29, and have developed a crush on a 20 year-old girl who is very cool and very beautiful. I feel like I've got no chance with her, to the extent when she stood next to me I didn'y say anything to her. Now I just feel depressed at how much she likely won't be interested in me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 22 years old and I have a crush on this guy. The thing is, I don't want to have a crush on him. Well what I did to get rid of him, I deleted him and blocked him on facebook that way he won't be in my mind. It kind of worked. I don't think about him as much as I used to. He doesn't know that I have a crush on him. Thank goodness he doesn't know. He never will. I'm too ugly to be in a relationship anyway. haha


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I hate having crushes. I always seem to pick ones I know I don't have a chance with. Blah.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

No he is single at the Moment - but it likely wont last. I think i feel so bad to because he is ridiculously good looking and I would never normally have a crush on someone like that, I just liked his personality and then I noticed everyone was right when they said he was hot. I guess I will take you guys advice and not make it a big deal (well try not too) And think if he does find out oh well ego boost for him and he'll forget about it and so will I once its out in the open and Ill stop being nervous. And yes I know how you feel when you say you get depressed babylemonade because they wont be interested, thats how I feel. Its like a form of torture! Wow I am dramatic. haha


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> I don't know what to do ether. I finally have a man my own age hitting on me. He's successful, wears a suit and tie to work and has his own home and a boat... just an all around greatest guy I've come across in a very long time... and stupid me is running the other way. I've forgotten how to flirt, and how to have fun. Its been so many years that I've had these dam walls built around me. It is depressing.
> 
> If I was 25 again, it would be easier for me, It used to not be a problem for me to catch a man. At 43, I feel I am washed up. You never grow out of crushes..... Go get him girl!!


You go get yours too hehe!!! HE is showing interest you should definatly go for it or you'll regret it later!!!

PS 43 you are not washed up at all!!!


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am currently in the same situation as the OP.

I'm 25, and crushing on a 22 year old male co-worker. Liked him since before Christmas, and although he is painfully shy yet we both work in a busy food shop. Heard today that our manager saw a female customer flirting with my crush. But my crush was oblivious to the flirting, until after the customer had left and was told by our manager.

Luckily I was not around when this happened four days ago, but when our manager mentioned it to the rest of us (crush was not working), I felt very jealous! Even though nothing happened and he didn't realise. but it's the potential that another girl may like him, and come in another day and say something next time and he says something back?! Manager said the girl was about a 5, and not attractive to him. 

Since hearing that earlier today, I feel crap plus and have had the pangs of jealousy/feeling sick. So stupid isn't it, even though HE didn't actually do ANYTHING! 

I have this guy added on facebook & we've traded several messages over the last few months. talking personally about his large back tattoo, or films he's been to see (he's a big film buff) Although not recently as I got scared I was annoying him and wasn't sure what else to chat about :um He doesn't actively speak to me, yet he does look over at me quite a lot at work.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had a crush and yeah.....It sucks when you think you are out of their league.

Unless of course you are a bombshell looking girl/man.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Crushes are the leading cause of unwarranted heartbreak.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Downwiththesickness said:


> Is it normal feeling that when you have a crush on someone you become more self loathing. I like a guy and there was a chance he might find out and I went into a panic attack and just felt horrible. I felt like he would just be offended that I like him and think "AS IF she could have me" not that i even think I have a remote chance of being with him I just still cant help but to have a crush on him. I told one of my friends and Im so worried he will find out somehow, now when I see him I start shaking cuz i think what if he already knows. I feel stupid for having a crush, I feel like Im in high school but im 25. What do adults do in this situation?


Having a crush or longing for someone is horrible when nothing can happen or they don't like you back. Don't worry about feeling stupid because it's totally normal for all ages. It's just the way it is.

A lot of people can relate to you, so you're not alone.

Him finding out that you like him is a lot more scarier than it actually is. At least then you'll know or not. And imagine if he did like you back?


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Dan iel said:


> Having a crush or longing for someone is horrible when nothing can happen or they don't like you back. Don't worry about feeling stupid because it's totally normal for all ages. It's just the way it is.
> 
> A lot of people can relate to you, so you're not alone.
> 
> Him finding out that you like him is a lot more scarier than it actually is. At least then you'll know or not. And imagine if he did like you back?


Yes I guess If he found out then I wouldnt have that what if feeling, although I know the answer would be no, Thats why I think I dread the thought of him finding out cuz I wont be able to daydream and have that What if feeling I will know for sure he doesn't like me like that will probably devastate me for a while, then If I ever do have another crush I will definatly assume they don't like me cuz he didnt even though I know he is way out of my league. But I guess its also to better to know you aimed the highest and missed then aimed low and missed...Im trying to mentally prepare myself...Ahh rejection my worst enemy


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im 28. have a HUGE crush on a guy that kind of developed out of nowhere. borderline obsessive. anyways, yes it makes me feel like crap more often than not. when i obsess over whether he's going to text me or not, when i freak out over whether he actually likes me back .. i find myself becoming more self-conscious and thinking oven more lowly of myself .. if thats possible.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

if only you could remove that part of the brain


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i think you should show him that you like him but if hes childish he'll make faces at you and show you. if hes more mature he'll be "fine" with you crushing on him. he'll be flattered but he'll just handle it. if your too scared to loose his attention because your feeling desperate.. no offense intended then dont show him. just do what you think will make you happiest in the end.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to get genuinely angry towards people that I found attractive because it would frustrate me that I couldn't be with them.

Then I realized how unreasonable that way of thinking was. Nowadays when I'm infatuated with someone I'm just friendly towards them and don't let it bother me as much.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 24 and I have crushes on about 5 guys right now. The only problem is all of them want nothing to do with me.

I seem to develop crushes on guys who are NEVER interested.

I also have anxiety around these men, so I can never talk to them like normal girls can. I tried to add my main crush on facebook and he rejected my friend request. It didnt surprise me because guys never like me. But it did hurt because it took a lot of courage for me to try to add him on facebook. 

I think you should talk to your crush. Maybe ask him out to lunch or to Starbucks. Goodluck!!!


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> *I used to get genuinely angry towards people that I found attractive because it would frustrate me that I couldn't be with them.*
> 
> Then I realized how unreasonable that way of thinking was. Nowadays when I'm infatuated with someone I'm just friendly towards them and don't let it bother me as much.


^^THIS!!! I still get angry because I hate how it affects me emotionally. I already know that they are not interested in me, so its very frustrating. Its like here we go again.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> if only you could remove that part of the brain


Gosh!! I wish there were Meds that can be bought at the store too!!!:mum:mum:clap


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> ^^THIS!!! I still get angry because I hate how it affects me emotionally. I already know that they are not interested in me, so its very frustrating. Its like here we go again.


Wanting something you can't have is always going to be frustrating. The only thing you can do is make the most of what's there. Another thing that helps is to genuinely imagine yourself being involved with this person. They're not perfect, and if you were actually with them you'd eventually notice their flaws and perhaps even start to dislike them. When you're crushing on someone from outside of their life they have this mysterious attractiveness about them and it's easy to become fatalistic about their lack of availability. But odds are, they aren't as great as they seem.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Wanting something you can't have is always going to be frustrating. The only thing you can do is make the most of what's there. *Another thing that helps is to genuinely imagine yourself being involved with this person.* They're not perfect, and if you were actually with them you'd eventually notice their flaws and perhaps even start to dislike them. When you're crushing on someone from outside of their life they have this mysterious attractiveness about them and it's easy to become fatalistic about their lack of availability. But odds are, they aren't as great as they seem.


^^^This is what I do often. I try to imagine myself with the person. It does help in many ways. I get all happy!! But then sometimes, I want them even more.


----------



## lily92 (Jul 13, 2012)

im going to be a senior in hs and reading these posts just make me more depressed because it seems getting older wont make you more likely to stop having crushes that make you feel pissed nervous


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Wanting something you can't have is always going to be frustrating. The only thing you can do is make the most of what's there. Another thing that helps is to genuinely imagine yourself being involved with this person. They're not perfect, and if you were actually with them you'd eventually notice their flaws and perhaps even start to dislike them. When you're crushing on someone from outside of their life they have this mysterious attractiveness about them and it's easy to become fatalistic about their lack of availability. But odds are, they aren't as great as they seem.


This makes sense, but then i get scared cuz sometimes it feels like i live my whole (love) life in my head. Like go through the motions without going through the motions at all. Like i think yep I like him, imagine if we did go out and he did this and Id be devastated etc etc etc then kind of give up and feel rejected even though it hasnt happened yet. I had a dream last night someone kidnapped me and was going to murder me, and I fell in love with him even though he was going to kill me, that is sad, Im so lonely Id fall in love with a murderer :S (I wouldn't really - but in my dreams I did and it felt real!)


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Downwiththesickness said:


> This makes sense, but then i get scared cuz sometimes it feels like i live my whole (love) life in my head. Like go through the motions without going through the motions at all. Like i think yep I like him, imagine if we did go out and he did this and Id be devastated etc etc etc then kind of give up and feel rejected even though it hasnt happened yet. I had a dream last night someone kidnapped me and was going to murder me, and I fell in love with him even though he was going to kill me, that is sad, Im so lonely Id fall in love with a murderer :S (I wouldn't really - but in my dreams I did and it felt real!)


If you're imagining that everything would fall apart that's probably just an insecurity thing. And as far as the kidnapping thing goes, that's actually pretty common; it's known as Stockholm Syndrome. And it's understandable too. When you're taken away like that you feel desired, and feeling desired or wanted is an attractive thing. Plus, kidnappers/murderers have a sense of power about them which can also be alluring.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel that way too sometimes. I am embarrassed to like someone. I am embarrassed to admit to thinking a guy is "hot." I feel ashamed in a way, like that's not an acceptable thing to do. It's sooooooooo grade school, I feel like a little kid, and I always think it'll get easier with age. But it doesn't. I giggle when a guy asks me out and I blush when I'm told a guy likes me. This is exactly how I was in 3rd grade.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love-shyness


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

On the rare occassion I do develop a crush, I turn into an absolute moron and do everything in my power to make sure he never finds out, or if he knows, I go out of my way to make sure it isn't THAT important to me. I think I almost want them to feel like it's just as undesirable for me that I assume it is for him (because I don't ever believe the guy could like me back and if he did I would automatically write it off as an extremely superficial interest)
As soon as I establish that it doesn't bother me in the slightest (and safely ruin any chance I might have had) I can go back to daydreaming about what could be. Because, in truth, when I have a crush, I have it bad and I feel utterly ashamed of the depth of my emotions. I feel that I should feel bad for liking somebody as much as I do because they obviously wouldn't have the same amount of interest. 
I fear I am a repressed hopeless romantic. Its a chronic illness :no


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

^ I think I had something similar to that years back. Then I just became _really really_ mean. I was just the greatest ******* on the face of the planet earth for a year to every girl that showed an interest in me or who I liked. I didn't like myself at the time either though. After that I just couldn't see romance as anything other than a kind of weakness.

I don't fantasize at all any more about what it would be like to be with someone. Everything in the head is just a false distortion of reality. Can't develop a crush at all anymore.

I feel like I judge people more fairly as a result though and don't imbue them with traits they can't possible have. I take them at face value. It's really handy for sifting out the chaff. If someone isn't a nice person, or is 'defective' it's far easier to spot.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

lily92 said:


> im going to be a senior in hs and reading these posts just make me more depressed because it seems getting older wont make you more likely to stop having crushes that make you feel pissed nervous


i dont think it stops.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> On the rare occassion I do develop a crush, I turn into an absolute moron and do everything in my power to make sure he never finds out, or if he knows, I go out of my way to make sure it isn't THAT important to me. I think I almost want them to feel like it's just as undesirable for me that I assume it is for him (because I don't ever believe the guy could like me back and if he did I would automatically write it off as an extremely superficial interest)
> As soon as I establish that it doesn't bother me in the slightest (and safely ruin any chance I might have had) I can go back to daydreaming about what could be. Because, in truth, when I have a crush, I have it bad and I feel utterly ashamed of the depth of my emotions. I feel that I should feel bad for liking somebody as much as I do because they obviously wouldn't have the same amount of interest.
> I fear I am a repressed hopeless romantic. Its a chronic illness :no


Me too...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Crushes are awful. I wish some day I could defy the odds and get the girl I want. I wish people would stop deflating my hopes too. Is an ugly person not allowed to desire? Smh society.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I still have a crush on the same person since high school. It's so weird because he contacts me from time to time and lately I've been ignoring him completely because every time I see him I end up being more obsessed and I'm scared of it escalating. It really sucks but I've taught myself to live with it and it doesn't depress me the way it used to.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Loveless said:


> Crushes are awful. I wish some day I could defy the odds and get the girl I want. I wish people would stop deflating my hopes too. Is an ugly person not allowed to desire? Smh society.


Yeh that would be too good to be true, Id probably think it was a joke or something!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Downwiththesickness said:


> Yeh that would be too good to be true, Id probably think it was a joke or something!


You like tide?


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

Going through insane hell with a crush that seems hopeless right now. And why does it hurt more when you actually get to talk to them, or get a smile or hello off them?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

babylemonade said:


> Going through insane hell with a crush that seems hopeless right now. And why does it hurt more when you actually get to talk to them, or get a smile or hello off them?


Because it gets your hopes up


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> Because, in truth, when I have a crush, I have it bad and I feel utterly ashamed of the depth of my emotions. I feel that I should feel bad for liking somebody as much as I do because they obviously wouldn't have the same amount of interest.
> I fear I am a repressed hopeless romantic. Its a chronic illness :no


I have it the same way. It's such a self-defeating and frustrating feeling to feel that you ought to apologise for your emotions and tone them down to be more 'normal'.
You're an amazing girl though, so.. maybe he does actually feel the same way about you? 



River In The Mountain said:


> Because it gets your hopes up


Not to pick on your messages, but just wanted to comment on this as well.
You do get a sudden rush of anxiety when you talk to them and that can start a bunch of negative thoughts that hurt, but for me it's far worse not to talk to them. I guess if there's contact I don't feel completely shunned and still get some comfort from that.


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> Because it gets your hopes up


It's amazing the spring this puts in your step. Just being able to ask her small talk questions or seeing her up close gave me butterflies in my stomach on monday. then the horrible realisation that it will never likely amount to anything.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

My life used to be turned upside down whenever I got a crush on some woman, and it was never pleasant. It was a surprise to me when, once I realized how unattractive I am and gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship, I also stopped having such severe crushes. Mind you, I still find certain women to be very attractive, but I don't get as fixated on them anymore because I know nothing can ever happen. I suspect the thing that made crushes so much more painful for me when I was younger was the belief that I should be able to have the "her" in question with me, but didn't because of something I had failed to do. Once I accepted that my inability to have her was not a result of my failure to do something, but rather the fundamental truth that I'm simply not qualified to have her, things became easier.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

aloneanddizzy said:


> My life used to be turned upside down whenever I got a crush on some woman, and it was never pleasant. It was a surprise to me when, once I realized how unattractive I am and gave up on the idea of ever having a relationship, I also stopped having such severe crushes. Mind you, I still find certain women to be very attractive, but I don't get as fixated on them anymore because I know nothing can ever happen. I suspect the thing that made crushes so much more painful for me when I was younger was the belief that I should be able to have the "her" in question with me, but didn't because of something I had failed to do. Once I accepted that my inability to have her was not a result of my failure to do something, but rather the fundamental truth that I'm simply not qualified to have her, things became easier.


That is kind of good advice but also depressing, its like you have given up hope?


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, that was bleak. Surely if you've decided you don't deserve to be with someone or can't have anyone, there is no need to pursue this thread? I'd say the reason many people posting on this thread is because they haven't yet given up. We feel entitled to be happy and to find happiness with someone else.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Downwiththesickness said:


> That is kind of good advice but also depressing, its like you have given up hope?


Yes, that's what I was saying. But the part I felt was most pertinent to the topic was the idea that it is the element of unfulfilled hope that makes a crush the most painful.



babylemonade said:


> Surely if you've decided you don't deserve to be with someone or can't have anyone, there is no need to pursue this thread? I'd say the reason many people posting on this thread is because they haven't yet given up. We feel entitled to be happy and to find happiness with someone else.


And I agree that most people are entitled to that. But if my status makes my observations unwelcome, even here in an SA forum, then I'll keep them to myself from now on.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Well I saw him yesterday morning, and I don't know if Im paranoid but i know that people know so I was worried someone had told him and when I see him he usually says hi, but he just completely ignored me twice, I went to say hi both times and he like turned away quickly so I had no chance  I kind of dreaded this outcome, hopefully I am being paranoid and he doesnt know he just didnt notice me, or maybe if he does know and is like that to me it will be easy to get over.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it's quite a normal thing to experience having social anxiety. The key lies in placing less importance on it, and focusing more on what makes _you _happy. Don't blow the situation out of proportion in your mind and you should feel less pressure and hopefully less anxiety whilst around him. I presume you work with this man?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't think it's normal, but yeah that's how I felt about every crush I ever had (except for the current ). And sometimes I started to resent them a little too (like why did they have to be so perfect?, why did they have to _exist_?!)


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Don't think it's normal, but yeah that's how I felt about every crush I ever had (except for the current ). And sometimes I started to resent them a little too (like why did they have to be so perfect?, why did they have to _exist_?!)


How come not your current crush???


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's really you making you feel crap, not the crush. it's the fear of your object of infatuation finding you lacking, should you take the risk and make your desire to be with them known, however should you take the risk and your dreams of having them find you the most appealing person they've ever met come true, that means you'll finally _be somebody_. I really do feel that's the bottom line in things like "crushes" and being too scared to do something, "loving" from afar and all that - it's a sign of poor self esteem.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I really do feel that's the bottom line in things like "crushes" and being too scared to do something, "loving" from afar and all that - it's a sign of poor self esteem.


You should go for it, I think, simply because what else is there to do?
But going for it does not guarantee pleasant results.
If you have low self-esteem, you're likely to be very affected by rejection and take it personally. Just to say that the bad feeling you can get from crushes isn't only if you never act on it, but can also come if you do indeed go for it, though that is still self-esteem related.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a crush on the girl I went to prom with a month ago. Later I told her on Facebook that I've had a crush on her since 10th grade. She said she's flattered but she wants to stay friends...

I still think about it every day and I get frustrated that she doesn't like me but I can't blame her. You can't force anyone to like you I guess..


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont know what is worse though, to let someone know and get rejected or to never let them know and have that naggling what if feeling (even though you pretty much no the answer) but then the rejection isnt confirmed..


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Downwiththesickness said:


> I dont know what is worse though, to let someone know and get rejected or to never let them know and have that naggling what if feeling (even though you pretty much no the answer) but then the rejection isnt confirmed..


Sometimes it's the former, sometimes it's the latter - it goes up and down.
For me it's not really about the "what if" though, cos I do know what will happen, but more the thought that if I don't keep trying what am I actually then doing with my life?
As long as you're not sure which is worse though, I guess you should go for it..?


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Milco said:


> Sometimes it's the former, sometimes it's the latter - it goes up and down.
> For me it's not really about the "what if" though, cos I do know what will happen,* but more the thought that if I don't keep trying what am I actually then doing with my life?*
> As long as you're not sure which is worse though, I guess you should go for it..?


That is so true!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Nada said:


> I hate having crushes. I always seem to pick ones I know I don't have a chance with. Blah.


 that's interminably frustrating for me.. they're already married, or otherwise involved.. :|


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Downwiththesickness said:


> I dont know what is worse though, to let someone know and get rejected or to never let them know and have that naggling what if feeling (even though you pretty much no the answer) but then the rejection isnt confirmed..


Not knowing is worse. You should try and tell him or let him know somehow. Maybe he really likes you too. You guys might have a fantastic time together, give it a try. Even if he's already got a girlfriend or something you'll get over it, and soon you'll probably like someone else. Try not to blow it out of proportion. You could even try and just look at him more - just stare at him or something until he gets with the program - most guys are pretty good at picking this stuff up. We have special radars built in at birth.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

^ Thanks for your advice, I think I could manage to look at him more, cuz now i get so nervous I make a huge effort not to look at him!


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I love having a crush on someone, gives you someone to think about instead of everything else. I have learnt to just throw myself into the deep end... you ever know they could have a crush on you


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

what do you do when you think your crush likes you, and then for seemingly no reason at all starts ignoring you?


----------



## Vex (Jul 5, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> what do you do when you think your crush likes you, and then for seemingly no reason at all starts ignoring you?


Since I don't know his personality I can't really tell you but... (if he is a shy person)

Either he is really nervous and don't know what to say to you and take the "easy" way out and "hides". He might be afraid to screw things up as well, so give him some time to get conferable.

So go easy on him and find a moment when you can bring that stuff up (no point being angry with him or anything)

I hope this might help


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks, vex. this does help. he is shy, but he was always really flirtatious with me. then, bam, nothing. i know i should just get over it, but its driving me crazy.


----------



## Vex (Jul 5, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> thanks, vex. this does help. he is shy, but he was always really flirtatious with me. then, bam, nothing. i know i should just get over it, but its driving me crazy.


Talk to him! 
Figure out this together! If you just let him go now you might just miss a important chapter in your life!
If he was very flirtatious with you he likes you for sure!
Tell him how you feel about him that might change everything in a good way 
Atleast I would be flattered if someone i'm starting to get feelings for told me she likes me a lot! 
Now he might just be afraid of screwing things up thats all, so it's not a big deal


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm too scared to talk to him about it .. i know i should though! thanks for the advice


----------

